# Anyone in Cornwall?



## Twiggy14 (20 March 2011)

Anyone in Cornwall? If so whereabouts?


----------



## tango'smum (21 March 2011)

Showjumper11 said:



			Anyone in Cornwall? If so whereabouts? 

Click to expand...


me! i am near liskeard....where are you?


----------



## RolyPolyPony (21 March 2011)

ooo me!! I'm in Helston


----------



## jrp204 (21 March 2011)

Near Falmouth


----------



## jenbleep (21 March 2011)

I'm in Newquay


----------



## Twizzel (21 March 2011)

Near Truro


----------



## sakura (21 March 2011)

st austell area


----------



## Potato! (21 March 2011)

Not strictly Cornwall but Okehampton


----------



## Scranny_Ann (22 March 2011)

Yep, me.  All over the place, Nqy, St Austell, Truro .....


----------



## soph21 (22 March 2011)

St Day, Nr Redruth x


----------



## Twiggy14 (22 March 2011)

Col guys! I'm in Penzance. 
Soph21 - Hey!! It's Charlotte with Dinks xx


----------



## soph21 (22 March 2011)

Hey Charlotte! Any sign of baby Dinks yet lol! xxx


----------



## SpottyTB (22 March 2011)

Im in Truro


----------



## blakesmum (24 March 2011)

jenbleep said:



			I'm in Newquay 

Click to expand...

Can I ask was your sig pic taken at Hendra Paul? I only ask as I used to livery there when I was based at St Mawgan.


----------



## Twiggy14 (24 March 2011)

Haha no not yet!! 
He's a little star, did some little in hand jumps and he loved it!! I actually wish he was bigger!!!
Planning on taking him to royal Cornwall this year x


----------



## jenbleep (24 March 2011)

blakesmum said:



			Can I ask was your sig pic taken at Hendra Paul? I only ask as I used to livery there when I was based at St Mawgan.
		
Click to expand...

It certainly was! How long ago were you there? My friend has ridden horses there for a long long time


----------



## Twiggy14 (25 March 2011)

Anyone going to the Rosudgeon Equestrian Club jumping show on Sunday?
If so, see u there!!


----------



## blakesmum (2 April 2011)

jenbleep said:



			It certainly was! How long ago were you there? My friend has ridden horses there for a long long time 

Click to expand...

Was there from '03 -'06, loved it there, one of the nicest yards I've been on, great facilities, lovely management, I miss it so much.


----------



## Derfette (2 April 2011)

Yep, me! From sunny (well it was today), Helston


----------



## jenbleep (2 April 2011)

blakesmum said:



			Was there from '03 -'06, loved it there, one of the nicest yards I've been on, great facilities, lovely management, I miss it so much.
		
Click to expand...

Ah you'll probably know my friend, Jenny! (another one!) she had a horse there around that time and I rode there for a while too.

You're right it's a great place, I love the xc course


----------



## blakesmum (3 April 2011)

I do remember a Jenny, if I'm thinking of the right person. Blake was in the block of 4 on the middle yard, he had one of the stables looking down on to the bottom fields and I think Jenny's horse was opposite. Other people who spring to mind were Kath, Sue H, Sandy, Noreen, Clare, Jenna (who rode Blake while I had a knee op).


----------



## Piglet (7 August 2011)

Just come across this post, am just 4 miles over the border in Devon


----------



## Derfette (7 August 2011)

RolyPolyPony said:



			ooo me!! I'm in Helston 

Click to expand...

I'm in Helston too


----------



## rema (7 August 2011)

I'm from near Padstow.


----------



## Abbeygale (8 August 2011)

Derfette said:



			I'm in Helston too 

Click to expand...

You nearly got me all confused then - changing your name like that!! 

I'm in helston too


----------



## JennBags (9 August 2011)

Did any of you Cornish people ever ride at the riding school in St Agnes in the mid-late '80's by any chance?

I had a pony that was sold to them - dun 14.2hh called Martini, wondering if anyone remembers him?


----------



## Lozzybell (29 August 2011)

I'm in the hayle area, if you ever see me give me a shout I'll have the border collie with me and at least 1 of the 3 kids


----------



## Kenzo (5 September 2011)

I was....all last week, in Newquay...but on my jolls


----------



## Fabforester (25 September 2011)

I'm in Mawgan just nr Helston


----------



## Polotash (26 September 2011)

I'm near Perranporth... used to do lots of comps at Porth Valley before leaving for Uni.

Re the dun pony called Martini, I worked at Reen Manor when I was 16 (12 years ago) and there was a 14.2 dun there called Martini.. seems too much of a co-incidence? He was quite fine and had a thyroid problem, but was about 30 when I was there. He was hacked in blinkers... quite distinctive!


----------



## JennBags (7 October 2011)

I bet that was him Polotash - he must have been born about 1978 so would be elderly. 

He was my first pony, I didn't have him for long (very long story) and didn't have a clue about owning a horse - my family weren't horsey at all.


----------



## Twiggy14 (17 December 2011)

Forgot about this post and then come back to 4 pages O.O xD
I'm in Newlyn, Penzance but we keep our ponies in crows-an-war (near there)
=]


----------



## Dizzyblonde99 (20 December 2011)

Near Camelford/ wadebridge


----------



## Paddy Irish (21 December 2011)

I'm just outside Helston..


----------



## blakesmum (22 December 2011)

Well I'm back in Cornwall now 9long story). Up in Torpoint, working in Trago, horses are halfway between lol


----------



## Queenbee (22 December 2011)

Helston for me too.


----------



## Sarah_Jane (25 December 2011)

Live near Carn Brea and keep horses just outside Mount Hawke


----------



## Twiggy14 (26 December 2011)

*wra not war 
Didnt know there where so many people!!


----------



## Cluny (31 December 2011)

Dizzyblonde99 said:



			Near Camelford/ wadebridge 

Click to expand...

We're not far from you Dizzyblonde then.  We're just outside Camelford on the edge of Bodmin Moor.  Moved down from North Devon in September.  Keep our horses at home (dream come true).  Can't wait to get out riding as soon as I've had my baby, as the hacking is fantastic and on our doorstep!


----------



## beehorses (2 January 2012)

Me too, I'm Fraddon/Nanpean/st Dennis area.


----------



## tango'smum (2 January 2012)

i am near liskeard...


----------



## Cornish on the Cob (12 January 2012)

Between Hayle and Camborne.


----------



## flintmeg (12 January 2012)

Another one for Helston


----------



## tango'smum (16 January 2012)

Reachel said:



			Is this in Alternun?? My new filly was bred their and I'm desperately looking for info 

Click to expand...

i used to live in alternun, about 18 yrs ago.


----------



## Twiggy14 (5 February 2012)

Anyone going to the School showjumping at resparveth by any chance??


----------



## lillith (6 February 2012)

I grew up in Cornwall and moved away a couple of years ago  anyone go to Wheel Buller riding school? Just wondering whether anyone might know anything about a couple of ponies I knew there?


----------



## kibob (9 February 2012)

Me... near Newquay.


----------



## JollyTall (9 February 2012)

lillith said:



			I grew up in Cornwall and moved away a couple of years ago  anyone go to Wheel Buller riding school? Just wondering whether anyone might know anything about a couple of ponies I knew there?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I've been around up there, which ponies?


----------



## lillith (16 February 2012)

JollyTall said:



			Yes I've been around up there, which ponies?
		
Click to expand...

A grumpy little roan pony called Laddie, he had a tip missing off one ear. A big bay mare (TB I think) with a serious buck in her called Lorrimar, a lovely old chestnut pony called Cloud and a pale skewbald hunter pony called Sharman? They were some of my favourites and I wonder about them.


----------



## RolyPolyPony (17 February 2012)

lillith said:



			A grumpy little roan pony called Laddie, he had a tip missing off one ear. A big bay mare (TB I think) with a serious buck in her called Lorrimar, a lovely old chestnut pony called Cloud and a pale skewbald hunter pony called Sharman? They were some of my favourites and I wonder about them. 

Click to expand...

I remember Laddie and Sharman!! ooo and Cloud!  If i remember right, he was always in popular demand! lol  I dont remember the mare though.  I remember Boris there, i used to hate him after I had a lesson on him, but then I started hacking him out and fell in love.  I was devestated when they sold him!


----------



## Twiggy14 (17 February 2012)

Does anyone know what the fillers and courses at Resparveth are like?


----------



## lillith (24 February 2012)

Sharman was one heck of a goer - good jumper too though he scared me with his enthusiasm. Laddie had a tricksy buck and and a twisty dropped shoulder and I loved him to bits. I remember Boris I think - was he big, fairly chunky (but not quite cobby) and fairly dark bay?. Everyone loved Cloud - he was a sweetpea. Wow, this is bringing back memories, Minie the little chestnut mare, Jupiter a gorgeous dark bay skewbald, Black and White Pickles, Tommy the big Skewbald Cob, Oatis - possibly the oddest looking horse I have ever seen. Trezzie-Doos and Troylis, George the ancient but still very bouncy chestnut arab.....

Wow .


----------



## Cornishsal (26 February 2012)

lillith said:



			Sharman was one heck of a goer - good jumper too though he scared me with his enthusiasm. Laddie had a tricksy buck and and a twisty dropped shoulder and I loved him to bits. I remember Boris I think - was he big, fairly chunky (but not quite cobby) and fairly dark bay?. Everyone loved Cloud - he was a sweetpea. Wow, this is bringing back memories, Minie the little chestnut mare, Jupiter a gorgeous dark bay skewbald, Black and White Pickles, Tommy the big Skewbald Cob, Oatis - possibly the oddest looking horse I have ever seen. Trezzie-Doos and Troylis, George the ancient but still very bouncy chestnut arab.....

Wow .
		
Click to expand...

Wow, You've just brought back so many wonderful memories for me!!! I remember all of them!!! Seems yonks ago I was last up there.....tho back then you'd rarely find me anywhere else!!!


----------



## Cornishsal (26 February 2012)

I'm in Helston now, tho used to live near Redruth and still ride with my friend who has 2ponies near Camborne.......Aiming to get my own within the next few years!!


----------



## Cornishsal (26 February 2012)

Main reason I came on here......Does anyone know of any DIY livery available for 2 ponies near Camborne or Redruth, with stables, and preferably schooling?


----------



## Fabforester (26 February 2012)

Hello - we are in Mawgan just the other side of Gweek !


----------



## mightymammoth (26 February 2012)

lillith said:



			I grew up in Cornwall and moved away a couple of years ago  anyone go to Wheel Buller riding school? Just wondering whether anyone might know anything about a couple of ponies I knew there?
		
Click to expand...

I went for a hack there last year on holiday, they have a facebook page which is good


----------



## BeccaMare (18 June 2012)

Hi - does anyone know of any livery yards near Bodmin - liskeard area please? can be AYTO grass livery, DIY or part. Just for my gorgeous 14.3 connie gelding.  Prospective move and would be coming a long way so want to be prepared! thanks.


----------



## BeccaMare (18 June 2012)

hi, does anyone know of any livery yards in bodmin - liskeard areas please? prospective move and would be coming a long way so need to be prepared. Thanks.


----------



## SpottyTB (19 June 2012)

Hey, i THINK Bodiniel is a livery yard, they have a sand school and XC course .. in Bodmin, above the old bodmin jail.. 

http://www.epony.co.uk/listings/livery/cornwall/bodmin/robin-and-rosemary-bryant/2933


----------



## BeccaMare (19 June 2012)

hi that is great, it sounds lovely - thanks very much. Your horse is beautiful by the way! x


----------



## SpottyTB (21 June 2012)

BeccaMare said:



			hi that is great, it sounds lovely - thanks very much. Your horse is beautiful by the way! x
		
Click to expand...

Good luck with it   and thank you


----------



## lizijj (8 July 2012)

Anyone know a good place to park a trailer around the St Day area, in order to have a good ride on the green lanes/bridleways/off road routes? Any suggested routes also gratefully received! Thanks


----------



## Polotash (12 July 2012)

Yes, drive through Caharrack (towards Burncoose i.e. with A30 behind you), pass the feedstore on your right, out of the village, and then after another 1/2 mile or so you see the bridleway cross the road and there is a small car park on the right adjacent to the bridleway. I don't think there are any parking restrictions, I'll check next time I drive past.


----------



## Christsam (11 October 2012)

beehorses said:



			Me too, I'm Fraddon/Nanpean/st Dennis area.
		
Click to expand...

me too  stunning horses


----------



## Twiggy14 (13 October 2012)

Does anyone know of any grazing on the opposite side of Penzance (So as if your going out of Cornwall) for 6 maybe 7 ponies (All tiny Shetlands and one thoroughbred)?
Thanks


----------



## SpottyTB (22 November 2012)

Sorry for bringing this thread up again.. But does anyone know of grazing available for two old retired horses? 

My gran wants to leave her current yard due to hustle and bustle of the yard and it's to busy for her - plus she has so many memories there of my late grandad. 

She currently pays £10 per horse a week for just grazing.. But will consider more for right yard. Desperately seeking if anyone can think of anything?

Thank you!


----------



## mightymammoth (22 December 2012)

hello cornish people

I was wondering if there was an online horse forum that covers cornwall? This type of thing:

http://www.horsenorthwest.co.uk/home

http://www.cheshirehorse.co.uk/

thank you


----------



## Twiggy14 (22 December 2012)

plum pudding said:



			hello cornish people

I was wondering if there was an online horse forum that covers cornwall? This type of thing:

http://www.horsenorthwest.co.uk/home

http://www.cheshirehorse.co.uk/

thank you
		
Click to expand...

Hmm...not sure but I'd love to know!


----------



## KJS1 (25 December 2012)

OK so I just read the last couple of comments on this topic and thought that could be a cracking idea, so I've decided to set up a forum exclusive to cornwall! it's in very rough shape at the moment but apparently in working order, so if anyone from cornwall is interested feel free to pm me for a link!

Kirsty


----------



## mightymammoth (26 December 2012)

KJS1 said:



			OK so I just read the last couple of comments on this topic and thought that could be a cracking idea, so I've decided to set up a forum exclusive to cornwall! it's in very rough shape at the moment but apparently in working order, so if anyone from cornwall is interested feel free to pm me for a link!

Kirsty
		
Click to expand...

ph wow thats great, I can't help as don't live in cornwall yet


----------



## mightymammoth (26 December 2012)

just need to get more members now and keep sharing the link


----------



## KJS1 (26 December 2012)

yeah think we're doing quite well so far, have only done minimal sharing too - I'm still hopeful yet


----------



## gina2201 (7 February 2013)

In Saltash, used to live in a village near Torpoint and kept a horse nearby!


----------



## Mince Pie (6 June 2014)

Bumping up an old thread! Am moving to Nanpean in a few weeks so can anyone recommend vet/farrier and let me know where I can get some haylage? Also feed shops will be useful lol!


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (6 June 2014)

I'm in Devon but had some fabulous riding holidays in Cornwall in the 1980's, anyone remember Bush Farm at Pullaton or Nine Tors?


----------



## ejb1989 (29 July 2014)

Truro


----------

